# Liquid Paraffin



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

My MIL told me to try liquid paraffin and orange juice to start labour.

What do you think?  Is this the same idea as castor oil, which is a no no?

Thanks,

Fiona


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

It may have worked for many people in years gone by, but you don't hear about the ones that it caused problems with!!  Stick to trying fresh pineapples, hot curries, and sperm!! 

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, I'll leave the liquid paraffin alone then!

Read that sperm is best ingested into the stomach rather than vaginally (not told DH this  , do you agree?

Thanks,
Fiona


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

No that's not the case, the sperm works by acting on your cervix directly to try to get it ready.  It wouldn't have any effect in the stomach!


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

I got the information from babycentre.co.uk

'Alternatively, giving your partner oral sex may work better. It is thought that prostaglandins are absorbed more efficiently through the gut than through the vagina. (Note: you may prefer to keep this piece of information to yourself.)'

Just thought I'd let you know in case you thought I was a bit strange !!!

I'm now a week overdue and starting to very anxious!

Thanks for all you help during my pregnancy, you do a great job!

Fiona x


----------

